# Cheap / Good Midrange



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

I have way too many finished speakers, unfinished speakers, and raw drivers. Yesterday I found out that a giant prosound liquidator on eBay is right by my house.

I'm going to try and NOT buy anything, but if you need a good midrange, I noticed one in particular that's a good bet for a car. It's a B&C 8PL21. It appears very similar to the B&C 8PS21 midbass, which is a solid driver that sells for about $250 per pair delivered. Here's some reasons you might consider the 8PL21:

1) it's discontinued, get it while you can
2) it has one of the highest efficiencies I've ever seen for an eight: 98dB
3) It's under $160 delivered; about a third cheaper than the 8PS21

As I said, I'm really trying not to buy it myself, so hopefully someone on here gets them before I do 

Not posting the link as this is the wrong forum for eBay deals, but a quick search on eBay will turn it up. "8PL21"


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

I found another deal.

Years ago, the late great Zilch was a big fan of using JBL replacement parts to build speakers. The reason why it works so well is that the replacement parts are much much cheaper than 'off-the-shelf' designs from B&C or 18Sound, plus JBL's engineering is top notch.

The same can be said of QSC. I personally bought a whole pile of CDX1-1425 compression drivers, for the low low price of $35 each. And that's why you see them in my projects so frequently. For $100 they're a good deal, for $35 they're a steal. (No longer available at this price, unfortunately.)

I was looking for some parts this morning, and noticed that QSC appears to be selling B&C parts at a steep discount now.









Here's the B&C 8NDL51. A great midbass for $160 at usspeaker. (Sold out at PE)

SP-000109-00








Here's the QSC SP00010900. Same driver? Yeah probably. $85 from QSC. If you're on the west coast, you'll even save time and money on shipping because QSC is here in Cali.

One thing to be careful of - you really need to own a woofer tester if you use these drivers. Sometimes there are small changes and you can't be sure the T/S parameters are exactly the same. For instance, the cone might be heavier or lighter, or the voice coil might measure five ohms instead of seven ohms. Nothing that's a deal breaker, just be sure to measure the drivers you get.


You can do this with their whole catalog by the way; you can find some really cutting edge parts by digging through the JBL and QSC spec sheets. (They list every part number in the speaker, right down to the fasteners, in the PDFs.)


----------



## Nismo (Jan 10, 2010)

That's interesting to see, Patrick. I wonder if my buddy that works at QSC could get T/S for them. I have trouble getting him to respond quickly though, so it's tough sometimes.

Eric


----------

